# Rear axle ID 65 GTO



## yoke (Jul 25, 2013)

I searched and read threads and still need help with my differential. My 65 has a 3.08 on PHS and an E only stamped just below the brake line clip on passenger side. I rotated the drive shaft in neutral and approximately 3.08 turns or approx 28 degrees past 3 full rotations of drive shaft equal 1 rotation of axle on both wheels with wheels off the ground, so I am pretty sure the diff is 3.08. My confusion comes when I look at the codes on differential decoders. it says the following

Differential Ratio 3.08
Std. Axle Code D
Std. Axle Sticker Code WE
Safe-T-Track Sticker Code YE

My question is: is the axle correctly marked with an E short for WE and therefore a 3.08?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

All axle codes where stamped with 2 letters except in '64 which were one. An "E" code for '64 was 3.36 which would be just shy of 3.5 turns. Maybe check the date code cast on the pumpkin, ex d224. Last digit is the year.


----------



## yoke (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you 68greengoat!
I did not check date code. it is F115 which matches my data plate and engine and all the rest. So since my test indicated 3.08, I went back to the axle code stamp with a wire wheel and worked down through paint and primer and there is a faint "w" there in front of the "E", so WE, 3.08 for 65. All is good with my new 65! 

Thanks for steering me in the right direction.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep, those axle codes were lightly stamped and easily filled up with corrosion, grime etc.... Glad to hear it's a '65!


----------

